
A former Gawker editor on the Hulk Hogan verdict - exolymph
http://genius.com/summary/www.nytimes.com%2F2016%2F03%2F19%2Fbusiness%2Fmedia%2Fgawker-hulk-hogan-verdict.html?unwrappable=1#annotations:8840931
======
draw_down
> just because something makes you uncomfortable does not mean it shouldn’t be
> published

Nobody would agree with this as a justification for publishing female
celebrities' private pictures and videos. Nobody calls that "telling the
truth" or whatever.

I think the point about the public's interest in protecting elites' privacy is
interesting, though.

